# Look 566 XL for 6' 6" (Chas, please!)



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

I have been fitted recently:

height 6' 6" 
inseam 37"
saddle height 82.2cm
reach (handlebar center to BB horizontal) 47.3cm
stack (handlebar center to BB vertical) 70.6cm

This is for a sporty position without a huge drop from saddle to bars.

Do you think that the 566 XL frame can fit me?

Thanks!


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

Can't you evaluate the frame dimensions and geometry from your current frame? If not, I'd highly recommend having your local shop set a fit bike to the frame you are questioning. I am a fit 6'3" and require a 59 cm 585 (XXL). I don't have my inseam numbers but would be very surprised if you can fit on an XL. Fit is a personal issue, but get on an XXL before you buy.

Best of luck.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

YetiBoy said:


> Can't you evaluate the frame dimensions and geometry from your current frame? If not, I'd highly recommend having your local shop set a fit bike to the frame you are questioning. I am a fit 6'3" and require a 59 cm 585 (XXL). I don't have my inseam numbers but would be very surprised if you can fit on an XL. Fit is a personal issue, but get on an XXL before you buy.
> 
> Best of luck.


The 566, as a full compact design, is made up to XL and not XXL. And the dealer in my country has no frames in stock (cycling business is not up to other countries level :mad2: )


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

skritikos said:


> I have been fit recently:
> 
> height 6' 6"
> inseam 37"
> ...


I can tell you from the original message the 566 is probably not for you. This bike has a very relaxed position to it. Take a look at the Top tube length and HTA listed on the look website @ http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie566.pdf to be sure but from the OP said about a Sporty Position it would be my guess that you go with a more racey geometry.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

rward325 said:


> I can tell you from the original message the 566 is probably not for you. This bike has a very relaxed position to it. Take a look at the Top tube length and HTA listed on the look website @ http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie566.pdf to be sure but from the OP said about a Sporty Position it would be my guess that you go with a more racey geometry.


Sorry, I should probably blame my "english" :cryin: 

By "sporty" I meant a bit more relaxed, with shallower drop and not a huge horizontal reach.
I am almost 33; many years have passed since my racing days. I am looking for century "comfort" and not absolute speed anymore.

I like the 566 but I cannot test ride an XL. So I can't be sure if it can fit my 6' 6" height...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Howdy!
I was going to do an "introduction" post first, but I saw this and had to answer...

We're a LOOK dealer and have all of those sizes in stock. That has been our one issue so far....the XL isn't large enough for really tall people. The 566 is an awesome bike - I'm getting one for myself - however, they run a little small. At 6'6" with a 37" inseam, it's going to be pretty hard to fit you to a 566. I think it MIGHT be able to be done, but it will require a good bike fitter, and will likely require some sacrifices for it to work. I think the length will work for you, it's the seatpost height and resulting saddle to handlebar drop that would concern me.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

"I have been fitted recently:

height 6' 6"
inseam 37"
saddle height 82.2cm
reach (handlebar center to BB horizontal) 47.3cm
stack (handlebar center to BB vertical) 70.6cm

This is for a "comfort" position without a huge drop from saddle to bars."

In order to be in this range I have to use, let's say a Cervelo RS 61cm with 22cm headtube, 4cm total stack under stem, 10cm +6 stem, with a toptube at 59.2cm

I am afraid that the 20.5cm of the XL 566 are not enough


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Exactly. The drop would be too much.

Have you tried the Cervelo RS? I'm not a big fan of Cervelos really, but I DO like the RS.





skritikos said:


> "I have been fitted recently:
> 
> height 6' 6"
> inseam 37"
> ...


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Exactly. The drop would be too much.
> 
> Have you tried the Cervelo RS? I'm not a big fan of Cervelos really, but I DO like the RS.


I like Cervelo a lot (a P2C is already in the house), and the RS is probably the first alternative.
It's just that I like Look frames for many years, without ever having one :cryin: 

Other alternatives were, Specialized Roubaix SL2 and Felt Z1... both of them very long for my needs (in 61cm size). I will have to probably downsize on both, and I don't want do this (increased drop!).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Too bad you're not here (Indiana, US). We're having a huge sale on Cervelos and have a 2008 RS in 61cm.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Too bad you're not here (Indiana, US). We're having a huge sale on Cervelos and have a 2008 RS in 61cm.


In the recent past shops have shipped frames (and full bikes) to me from USA to Greece, using USPS. Its pretty cheap and trackable (less than $100 for full frameset box).


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

*Look 566 XL frame, not enough?*

I have had the Look 566 in a XL frame for the past few months. I am 6 foot even with about a 35 inch inseam. My torso is a bit short of average for my height and arm is average. The bike bills at a 57 and fits close to most to the 57s and some 58s I have ridden. The fit was really good for me but I was a bit stretched out. I have swapped out the 120mm stem with a 110mm and fit is perfect.

So for a guy 6' 5'' I really don't think you will comfortable and you will probably have clearance issues when out of the saddle on a sprint. My brother is about 6' 2'' and was comfortable on the bike but was at the max for knee clearance.

Sorry man, they need to get a 59 on that 566 mold of theirs because I do really think the bike is a great club rider.


----------

